#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 山海經妖怪一覽(簡介)

## 沉默之狼

以下，說真的某狼出處已經忘記了...
不過好像是別人用來做遊戲妖怪的參考表，在某些地方很盛行就做了這個表
所以這不是某狼寫的，如果不能發就請版主刪掉@@(造成麻煩了
不過某狼真的覺得用這個畫妖怪，是很精簡的方法XD|||
好多字出不來喔，也不知道那叫做什麼字 = 口 =||

有些字莫名的出不來 = =||
注：“囗”指寫不出來的字 


南山經卷一：

    1。 狌々：獸，其狀如禺而白耳，伏行人走，食之善走 
2。 鹿蜀：獸，其狀如馬而白首，其文如虎，而赤尾，其音如謠，佩之宜子孫 
3。 旋龜：獸，其狀如龜而鳥首虺(ㄏㄨㄟˇ ; 一種毒蛇)尾，其音如判木，佩之不聾 
4。 鮭：魚，其狀如牛，陵居，蛇尾有翼，其羽在魼下，其音如留牛，冬死而復生，食之無腫疾 
5。 類：獸，其狀如狸而有髦，自為牝牡，食者不妒 
6。 犬尃訑：獸，其狀如羊，九尾四耳，其目在背，佩之不畏 
7。 尚付：鳥，其狀如雞而三首、六目、六足、三翼，食之無 
8。 九尾狐：獸，其狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒，能食人，食者不蠱 
9。 灌灌：鳥，其狀如鳩，其音若呵，佩之不惑。 
10。赤鱬：魚，其狀如魚而人面，其音如鴦鴛，食之不疥 
11。狸力：獸，其狀如豚，有距，其音如狗吠，見則其縣多土功 
12。鴸鳥：鳥，其狀如鴟而人手，其音如痹，其名自號也，見則其縣多放土 
13。長右：獸，其狀如禺(ㄩˋ; 似獼猴而大，赤目長尾。)而四耳，其音如吟，見則郡縣大水 
14。猾囗：獸，其狀如人而彘鬣，穴居而冬蟄，其音如斫木，見則縣有大繇 
15。彘：獸，其狀如虎而牛尾，其音如吠犬，是食人 
16。 患：獸，其狀如羊而無口，不可殺也 
17。蠱雕：獸，其狀如雕而有角，其音如嬰兒之音，是食人 
18。瞿如：鳥，其狀如 而白首，三足、人面，其鳴自號也 
19。虎蛟：魚，其狀魚身而蛇尾，其音如鴛鴦，食者不腫，可以已痔 
20。鳳凰：鳥，其狀如雞，五采而文，首文曰德，翼文曰義，背文曰禮，膺文曰仁，腹文曰信，是鳥也，飲食自然，自歌自舞，見則天下安寧 
21。鯖魚：魚，其狀如鮒而彘毛，其音如豚，見則天下大旱 
22。顒：鳥，其狀職梟，人而四目而有耳，其鳴自號也，見則天下大旱 
南山三次經過依次所見之神：鳥首龍身、龍首鳥身、人面龍身     
    



西山經卷二 


1。[左羊右鹹]羊：獸，其狀如羊而馬尾，其脂可以已臘 
2。 蟲渠：鳥，其狀如山雞，黑身赤足，可以已暴 
3。 肥囗：蛇，六足四翼，見則天下大旱 
4。 赤鷩：鳥，可以禦火 
5。 蔥聾：獸，其狀如羊而赤鬣 
6。 鴖：鳥，其狀如翠而赤喙，可以禦火 
7。 鱧魚：魚，其狀如鱉，其音如羊 
8。 肥遺：鳥，其狀如鶉，黃身而赤喙，食之已癘 ；獸，有蛇一首兩身，名曰肥遺，見則其國大旱。
9。 豪彘：獸，其狀如豚而白毛，大如笄而黑端 
10。囂：獸，其狀如禺而長臂，善投 
11。橐[上非下巴]：鳥，其狀如梟，人面而一足，冬見夏蟄，服之不畏雷 
12。溪邊：獸，其狀如狗，席其皮者不蠱 
13。櫟：鳥，其狀如鶉，黑文而赤翁，食之已癭 
14。犬嬰如：獸，其狀如鹿而白尾，馬足人手而四角 
15。數斯：鳥，其狀如鴟而人足，名曰數斯，食之已癭 
16。[上敏下牛]：獸，其狀如牛，而蒼黑大目 
17。鸚鵡：鳥，狀如鴞，青羽赤喙，人舌能言 
18。鸓：鳥，其狀如鵲，赤黑而兩四足，可以禦火 
19。鸞鳥：鳥，其狀如翟而五采文，見則天下安寧 
20。朱厭：獸，其狀如猿，而白首赤足，見則大兵 
21。白豪：獸， 其狀如蜂，大如鴛鴦
22。多羅羅：鳥，是食人 
23。蠻蠻：獸，其狀鼠身而鱉首，其音如吠犬，其狀如鳧，而一翼一日，相得乃飛，見則天下大水 
24。欽丕：鳥，化為大鶚，其狀如雕而墨文曰首，赤喙而虎爪，其音如晨鵠，見則有大兵 
25。鼓：神，獸後變鳥，其狀如人面而龍身，亦化為鵕鳥，其狀如鴟，赤足而直喙，黃文而白首，其音如鵠，見即其邑大旱 
26。文鰩魚：魚，狀如鯉裏，魚身而鳥翼，蒼文而白首赤喙，常行西海，游於東海，以夜飛。其音如鸞雞，其味酸甘，食之已狂，見則天下大穰 
27。招司：神，其狀馬身而人面，虎文而鳥翼，徇于四海，其音如榴 
28。天神一：神，其狀如牛，而八足二首馬尾，其音如勃皇，見則其邑有兵 
29。陸吾：神，其神狀虎身而九尾，人面而虎爪；是神也 
30。土螻：獸，其狀如羊而四角，是食人 
31。欽原：鳥，其狀如蜂，大如鴛鴦，蠚鳥獸則死，蠚木則枯 
32。鶉鳥：鳥，是司帝之百服 
33。[左魚右骨]魚：魚，其狀如蛇而四足，是食魚 
34。天神二：其神狀如人而豹尾 
35。西王母：神，其狀如人，豹尾虎齒而善嘯，蓬發戴勝，是司天之厲及五殘 
36。狡：獸，其狀如犬而豹文，其角如牛，其音如吠犬，見則其國大穰 
37。勝遇：鳥，其狀如翟而赤，其音如錄，見則其國大水 
38。白帝少昊：神 
39。猙：獸，其狀如赤豹，五尾一角，其音如擊石 
40。畢文：鳥，其狀如鶴，一足，赤文青質而白喙，其鳴自叫也，見則其邑有譌火 
41。天狗：獸其狀如狸而白首，其音如榴榴，可以禦凶 
42獓【犬因】：獸，其狀如牛，白身四角，其豪如披蓑，是食有 
43。鴟：鳥，一首而三身，其狀如樂 
44。耆童：神，其音常如鐘磬 
45。帝江：神，基狀如黃囊，赤如丹水，六足四翼，渾敦無而目，是識歌舞 
46。紅光：神 
47。訁雚：獸，其狀如狸，一目而三尾，其音如{大集}百聲，是可以禦凶，服之已癉 
48。鵸餘：鳥，其狀如烏，五采而赤文，三首六尾而善笑，服之使人不厭，是自為牝牡，食之不疽，又可以禦凶 
49。當扈：鳥，其狀如雉，以其髯飛，食之不眴目 
50。白狼、白虎、白鹿：獸 
51。白雉、白翟、鴞：鳥 
52。光鬼：神，其狀人面獸身，一足一手，其音如欽 
53。冉遺之魚：魚，魚身蛇首六足，其目如觀耳，食之使人不眯，可以禦凶 
54。交：獸，其狀如馬而白身黑尾，一角，虎牙爪，音如鼓音，是食虎豹，可以禦兵 
55。窮奇：獸，其狀如牛，蝟毛，音如獆狗，是食人 ；窮奇，狀如虎，有翼，食人從首始。
56。嬴魚：魚，魚身而鳥翼，音如鴛鴦，見則其邑大水 
57。鰠魚：魚，其狀如囗魚，動則其邑有大兵 
58。[上如下魚]魮之魚：魚，其狀如覆銚，鳥首而魚翼，音如磬石之聲，是生珠玉 
59。孰湖：獸，其狀馬身而鳥翼，入面蛇尾，是好舉人 
60。囗：鳥，其狀如鴞而人面，蜼身犬尾，其名自號也，見則其邑大旱

經過西山之見神， 人面馬身（十神），人面牛身（七神）、人面龍身、羊身人面 
1。 滑魚：魚，其狀如鱓，赤背，其音如梧，食之已疣 
2。 水馬：獸，其狀如馬，文臂牛尾，其音如呼 
3。 雚疏：獸，其狀如馬，一角有錯，可以辟火 
4。 囗魚：魚，其狀如雞而赤毛，三尾六足四首，其音如鵲，食之可以已憂 
5。 何羅之魚：魚，一首而十身，其音如吠犬，食之已癰 
6。 孟槐：獸，其狀如貆而赤毫，其音如榴榴，可以禦凶 
7。 習々之魚：魚，其狀如鵲而十翼，鱗皆在羽端，其音如鵲，可以禦火，食之不癉 
8。 [左鹿右霝]羊：獸 
9。 蕃：鳥 
10。橐駝：獸 
11。窩：鳥，狀如鼠而鳥翼，其音如羊，可以禦兵 
12。耳鼠：獸，其狀如鼠，而菟首麋身，其音如獆犬，以其尾飛，食之不采，又可以禦百毒 
13。孟極：獸，其狀如豹，而文題白身，是善伏，其鳴自呼 
14。幽鴳：獸，其狀如禺而文身，善笑，見人則臥，其鳴自呼 
15。足訾：獸，其狀如禺而有鬣，牛尾、文臂、馬 虒，見人則呼，其鳴自呼 
16。 ：鳥，群居而朋飛，其毛如雌雉，其鳴自呼，食之已風 
17。諸犍：獸，其狀如豹而長尾，人首而牛耳，一目，善吒，行則銜其尾 
18。白鵺：鳥，其狀如雉，而文首、白翼、黃足，食之已嗌痛，可以已痸 
19。那父：獸，其狀如牛而白尾，其音如詨 
20。竦斯：鳥，其狀如雌雉而人面，見人則躍，其鳴自呼也 
21。旄牛：獸，基狀如牛，而四節生毛 
22。長蛇：蛇，其毛如彘豪，其音如鼓柝 
23。柝鳩、屍鳩：鳥 
24。赤鮭：魚 
25。窺窳：獸，其狀如牛，而赤身、人面、馬足，其音如嬰兒，是食人 
26。市々之魚：魚，食之殺人 
27。巢魚：魚，其狀如鯉而雞足，食之已疣 
28。山魈：獸，其狀如犬而人面，善投，見人則笑，其行如風，見則天下大風 
29。諸懷：獸，其狀如牛，而四角、人、耳、彘耳，基音如鳴雁，是食人 
30。鮨魚：魚，魚身而犬首，其音如嬰兒，食之已狂 
31。肥遺：與某種鳥同名，這次是蛇，一首兩身，見則其國大旱 
32。狕：獸，其狀如豹而文首， 
33。閭麋：獸 
34。鮆魚：魚，其狀如囗而赤麟，其音如叱，食之不驕 
35。孛馬：獸，牛尾而白身，一角，其音如呼 
36。麅鴞：獸，其狀如羊身人面，其目在腋下，虎齒人爪，其音如嬰兒，是食人 
37。獨囗：獸，其狀如虎，而白身犬首，馬尾彘鬣 
38。[左冒右鳥]：鳥，其狀如烏，人面，宵飛而晝伏，食之已曷 
39。居暨：獸，其狀如囗而赤毛，其音如豚 
40。囂：與某種獸同名，這次是鳥，其狀如誇父，四翼、一目、犬尾，其音如鵲，食之已腹痛，可以止衕 
41。[左馬右軍]：獸，其狀如囗羊而四角，馬尾而有距，善還，其名自詨 
42。囗：鳥，其狀台鵲，白身、赤尾、六足，是善驚，其鳴自詨 
43。人魚：魚，其狀如[左魚右帝]魚，四足，其音如嬰兒，食之無癡疾 
44。天馬：獸，其狀如白犬而黑頭，見人則飛，其鳴自詨
45。鶌鶋：其狀如烏，首白而身青、足黃，其名自詨，食之不饑，可以已寓 
46。飛鼠：獸，其狀如兔而鼠首，以其背飛 
47。領胡：獸，其狀如牛而尾，其頸囗，其狀如句瞿，其鳴自詨，食之已狂 
48。象蛇：鳥，其狀如赤雉，而五采以文，是自為牝牡，其名自詨 
49。臽父之魚：魚，其狀如鮒魚，魚首而彘身，食之已嘔 
50。酸與：鳥，其狀如蛇，而四翼、六目、六足，其鳴自詨，見則其邑有恐 
51。鴣[左上羽左下白右鳥]：鳥，其狀如烏而白文，食之不灂 
52。黃鳥：鳥，其狀如梟白首，其鳴自詨，食之不妒 
53。精衛：鳥，其狀如烏，文首、白喙、赤足，其鳴自詨。是炎帝之少女名曰女娃，女娃游於東海，溺而不返，故為精衛 
54。 東々：獸，其狀如羊，一角一目，目在耳後，其鳴自詨 
55。橐囗：獸 
56。鶹：鳥 
57。師魚：魚，食之殺人 
58。獂：獸，其狀如牛而三足，其鳴自詨 
59。羆：獸，其狀如麋，其川在尾上 
60。蒲夷之魚：魚 
61。朋蛇：蛇，赤首白身，其音如牛，見則其邑大旱 

三次經過北山依次所見之神：人面蛇身、馬身人面（二十神）、彘身人面（十四神）、彘身而八足蛇尾（十神） 

1。 鱅鱅之魚：魚，其狀如梨牛，其音如彘鳴 
2。 從從:獸，其狀如犬，六足，其鳴自詨 
3。 (此蟲)鼠:其狀如雞而鼠毛，見則其邑大旱 
4。 箴魚:魚，其狀如囗，其喙如箴，食之無疫疾 
5。 鱤魚:魚 
6。 <予予>之魚:魚 
7。 無名獸:獸，其狀如誇父而彘毛，其音如呼，見則天下大水 
8。 [左蟲右庸]:魚，其狀如黃蛇，魚翼，出入有光，見則其邑大旱 
9。 狪々:獸，其狀如豚而有珠，其鳴自詨 
10。軨々:獸，其狀如牛而虎文，其音如欽,其鳴自詨,見則天下大水 
11。珠鱉魚:魚，其狀如囗而有目，六足有珠，其味酸甘，食之無癘 
12。犰狳:獸，其狀如菟而鳥類喙，鴟目蛇尾，見人則眠，其鳴自詨，見則螽蝗為敗 
13。朱獳：獸，其狀如狐而魚翼，其鳴自詨，見則其國有恐 
14。囗鶘：鳥，其狀如鴛鴦而人足，其鳴自詨，見則其國多土功 
15。獙々：獸，其狀如狐而有翼，其音如鴻雁，見則天下大旱 
16。蠪蛭：獸，其狀如狐，而九尾、九首、虎爪，其音如嬰兒，是食人 
17。峳々：獸，其狀如馬，而羊目、四角、牛尾，其音如獆狗，見則其國多狡客 
18。絜钅句：鳥，其狀如鳧而鼠尾，善登木，見則其國多疫 
19。囗胡：獸，其狀如麋而魚目，其鳴自詨 
20。寐魚：魚 
21。囗鮪：魚 
22。鮯々之魚：魚，其狀如鯉。而六足鳥尾，其名自詨 
23。精精：獸，其狀如牛而馬尾，其鳴自詨 
24。猲狙：其狀如狼，赤首鼠目，其音如豚，是食人 
25。鬿譽：鳥，其狀如雞而白首，鼠足而虎爪，亦食人 
26。鱃魚：魚，其狀如鯉而大首，食者不疣 
27。茈魚：魚，其狀如鮒，一首而十身，其臭如蘪蕪食之不費 
28。薄魚：魚，其狀如鱣魚而一目，其音如歐，見則天下大旱 
29。當康：獸，其狀如豚而有牙，其鳴自詨，見則天下大穰 
30。[左魚右骨]魚：魚，其狀如魚而鳥翼，出入有光。其音如鴛鴦，見則天下大旱（已經在西山出現過了） 
31。合囗：獸，其狀如彘而人面。黃身而赤尾，其音如嬰兒，食人，亦食蟲蛇，見則天下大水 
32。蜚：獸，其狀如牜而白首，一目而蛇尾，行水則竭，行草則死，見則天下大疫 

四次經過北山依次所見之神：人身龍首、獸身人面載觡、人身而羊角    
    



中山經卷五 


1。 [左上革左下夫右能]：獸，其狀如囗鼠而文題，食之已癭 
2。 豪魚：魚，狀如鮪，赤喙尾赤羽，可以已白癬 
3。 飛魚1：魚，其狀如鮒魚，食之已痔衕 
4。 朏朏：獸，其狀如狸，而白尾有鬣，養之可以已憂 
5。 鶡：鳥 
6。 鳴蛇：蛇，其狀如蛇而四翼，其音如磬，見則其邑大旱 
7。 化蛇：獸，其狀如人面而豺身，鳥翼而蛇行，其音如叱呼，見其邑大水 
8。 蠪蚔：獸，其狀如彘而有角，其音如號，食之不眯 
9。 馬腹：獸，其狀如人面虎身，其音如嬰兒，是食人 
10。夫諸：獸，其狀如白鹿而四角，見則其邑大水 
11。駕鳥：鳥 
12。鴢：鳥，其狀如鳧，青身而朱目赤尾，食之宜子 
13。飛魚2：魚，其狀如豚而赤文，服之不畏雷，可以禦兵 
14。[上鹿下言]：獸，其狀如貉而人目 
15。犀渠：獸，其狀如牛，蒼身，其音如嬰兒，是食人 
16。犬頡：獸，其狀如獳犬而有鱗，其毛如彘鬣 
17。[左鳥右大]：鳥，其狀如錄，食之已墊 
18。麖：獸 
19。驕蟲：神，其狀如人而二首，名曰驕蟲，是為螫蟲，實惟蜂蜜之廬，其祠之 
20。鴒[左要右鳥]：鳥，狀如山雞而長尾，赤如丹火而青喙，其鳴自呼，服之不眯 
21。旋龜：龜，其狀鳥首而鱉尾，其音如判木 
22。修辟之魚：魚，狀如黽而白喙，其音如鴟，食之已白癬 
23。無條/黃棘：獸，黃華而不實，服之不字 
24。三足龜：龜，食者無大疾，可以已腫 
25。鯩魚：魚，黑文，其狀如鮒，食得不睡 
26。[左月右上關右下魚]魚：魚，狀如鱖，居逵，蒼文赤尾，食者不癰，可以為瘺 
27。[左魚右帝]魚：魚，狀如囗蜼而長距，足白而對，食者無蠱疾，可以禦兵 
28。文魚：魚 
29。鮫魚：魚 
30。[上單左下蟲右下蟲]圍：神，其狀如人面，羊角虎爪，恒游于睢漳之淵，出入有光 
31。白鷮：鳥 
32。計蒙：神，其狀人身而龍首，恒游於漳淵，出入必有飄風暴雨 
33。涉[上單左下蟲右下蟲]：神，其狀人身而方面三足 
34。[左矛右勺]：獸 
35。豕鹿：獸 
36。良龜：龜 
37。[上魚下黽]：魚 
38。夔牛：獸 
39。[左執右魚]魚：魚， 
40。竊脂：鳥，狀如鴞而赤身白首，可以禦火 
41。犬也狼：獸，其狀如狐，而白尾長耳，見則國內有兵 
42。猨蜼：獸 
43。跂踵：鳥，其狀如鴞，而一足彘尾，見則其國大疫 
44。雍和：獸，其狀如蝯，赤目，赤喙，黃身，見則國有大恐 
45。耕父：神，常遊清泠之淵，出入有光，見則其國為敗 
46。鴆：鳥，其狀如雉，恒食蜚 
47。嬰勺：鳥，其狀如鵲，赤目、赤喙、白身，其尾若勺，共鳴自呼 
48。青耕：鳥，其狀如鵲，青身白喙，白目白尾，可以禦疫，其鳴自叫 
49。獜：獸，其狀如犬，虎爪有甲，善駚[左分右牛}]，食者不風 
50。犬戾：獸，其狀如囗{音匯，蝟的意思}，赤如丹火，見則其國大疫 
51。狙如：獸，狀如鼣鼠，白耳白喙，見則其國有大兵 
52。犬多即：獸，其狀如膜大，赤喙、赤目、白尾，見則其邑有火 
53。梁渠：獸，其狀如狸，而白首虎爪，見則其國有大兵 
54。[左鳥右只]鵌：鳥，其狀如烏而赤足，可以禦火 
55。聞獜：獸，其狀如彘，黃身、白頭、白尾，見則天下大風 
56。于兒：獸，其狀人身而身操兩蛇，常游于江淵，出入有光 
57。蓐：獸，其狀如龜，而白身赤首，是可以禦火 
58。熏池：神 
59。[左鬼右申]武羅：神，其狀人面而豹文，小要而白齒，而穿耳以鐻，其鳴如鳴玉 
60。吉神泰逢：神，其狀如人而虎尾，是好居於萯山之陽，出入有光。泰逢神動天地氣也 

經過中山依次所見之神：人面而鳥身、人面獸身、豕身而人面、鳥身而人面、馬身而龍首、龍身而人面、彘身人首、鳥身而龍首 

1。 比翼：鳥，在其東，其為鳥青、赤，兩鳥比翼[省略另一種所在地說法， 以下皆是] 
2。 羽民（國）：人，在其東南，其為人長，身生羽（看過《鏡花緣》的人應該都瞭解） 
3。 畢方：鳥，在其東，青水西，其為鳥人面一腳 ；靈獸，青眼，一足
4。 二八神：神，連臂，為帝司夜於此野，在羽民東，其為小人頰赤肩，盡十六人 
5。 訁雚頭或訁雚朱（國）：人，其為人人面有翼，鳥喙，方捕魚 
6。 厭火（國）：獸（其實是長得像黑色猴子的人），獸身黑色。生火出其口中 
7。 三苗或者三毛（國）：人，在赤水東，其為人相隨 
8。 [“載”字中的“車”換“至”]（國）：人，在其東，其為人黃，能操弓射蛇 
9。 貫匈（國）：人，在其東，其為人匈有竅 
10。交脛（國）：人，在其東，其為大交脛 
11。不死民：人，在其東，其為人黑色，壽，不死 
12。歧舌（國）：人，《山海經》中沒有過多介紹，《鏡花緣》裏有介紹 
13。三首（國）：人，在其東，其為人一身三首 
14。周饒（國）：人，在東，其為人短小，冠帶 
15。長臂（國）：人，在其東，捕魚水中，兩手保操一魚 
16。南方祝融：神，獸身人面，乘兩龍 
17。南山：地方，自此山來，蟲為蛇，蛇號為魚 
18。結匈（國）：人，在其西南，其為人結匈 
19。昆侖虛：地方，在其東，虛四方 

海外南出現神明：二八、羿、鑿齒、（帝堯、帝嚳、籲咽、文王均葬于狄山又名湯山）、南方祝融（海外南地理上似印尼或者西非至南非） 

1。 滅蒙：鳥，在結匈國北，為鳥青，赤尾 
2。 夏後啟：神，于大樂之野儛九代，乘兩龍，雲蓋三層。左手操翳，右手操環，佩玉璜 
3。 三身（國）：人，在夏後啟北，一首而三身 
4。 一臂（國）：人，在其北，一臂、一目、鼻孔 
5。 黃馬虎文：獸，一目而一手 
6。 奇肱（之國）：人，其人一臂三目，有陰有陽，乘文馬 
7。 奇肱之鳥：鳥，頭，赤黃色，在其旁 
8。 刑天：神，形天與帝至此爭神，帝斷其首，葬之常羊之山，乃以乳為目，以臍為口，操幹戚以舞 
9。 女祭、女戚（國）：人，在其北，居兩水間，戚操[左魚右旦]，祭操俎 
10。次鳥：鳥，人面，居山上，一曰維鳥，青鳥、黃鳥所巢，其色青黃，所經國亡 
11。丈夫（國）：人，在次鳥北，其為人衣冠帶劍 
12。女醜：屍，生而十日炙殺之，在丈夫北，以右手鄣其面 
13。巫咸（國）：人（多為巫師），在女醜北，右手操青蛇，左手操赤蛇 
14。並封：獸，在巫鹹東，其狀如彘，前後皆有首，黑 
15。女子（國）：在巫鹹北，兩女子居，水周之 
16。軒轅（國）：人，在此窮山之際，其不壽者八百歲，在女子國北，人面蛇身，尾交首上 
17。窮山：地方，在其北，不敢西射，畏軒轅之丘，其丘方，四蛇盯繞 
18。此諸夭：地方（非常好的一個地方，人神鳥獸共居不互犯），人，兩手操卵食之，兩鳥居前導之 
19。龍魚：魚，居在其北，狀如鯉 
20。白民（國）：人，在龍魚北，白身披發 
21。乘黃：獸，其狀如狐，其背上有角，乘之壽二千歲 
22。長股（國）：人，在雄常北，披發，一曰長腳 
23。西方蓐收：神，左耳有蛇，乘兩龍 

海外西出現神明：夏後啟、刑天、西方蓐收（海外西地理上似古巴比倫一帶） 

1。 無[“綮”字中的“糸”換“月”]（國）：人，在長股東，為人無[“綮”字中的“糸”換“月”] 
2。 燭陰：神，居鐘山下，視為晝，瞑為夜，吹為冬，呼為夏，不飲，不食，不息，息為風，身長千里，在無囗之東。其為物，人面，蛇身，赤色 
3。 一目（國）：人，在其東，一目中其面而居 
4。 柔利（國）：人，在一目東，為人一手一足，反厀，曲足居上 
5。 相柳氏：神或人（不敢亂下定論），共工之臣，九首人面，蛇身面青，不敢北射，畏共工之台 
6。 深目（國）：人，在其東，為人舉一手一目 
7。 無腸（國）：人，在深目東，其為人長而無腸 
8。 聶耳（國）：人，在無腸國東，使兩文虎，為人兩手聶其耳 
9。 誇父：人，與日逐走，入日 
10。博父（國）：人，在聶耳東，其為人大，右手操青蛇，左手操黃蛇 
11。拘纓（國）：人，在其東，一手把纓 
12。跂/大踵（國）：人，在拘纓東，其為人大，兩足亦大 
13。騊駼：獸，北海內有獸，其狀如馬 
14。駁：獸，狀如白馬，鋸牙，食虎豹 
15。蛩蛩：獸，素色，狀如馬 
16。羅羅：獸，青色，狀如虎 
17。北方禺強：神，人面鳥身，珥兩青蛇，踐兩青蛇 

海外北出現神明：帝顓頊葬於務隅之山陽，九嬪葬于陰、禺強（海外北在地理上像現在的北美洲美國以北地區） 
1。 大人（國）：人，在[左長右差]北，為人大，坐而削船 
2。 奢比屍（國）：神，在其（指代[左長右差]只丘）北，獸身、人面、大耳，珥兩青蛇 
3。 君子（國）：人，在其北，衣冠帶劍，食獸，使二大虎在旁，其人好讓不爭 
4。 [左工右蟲]々（國）：人，在其北，各有兩首 
5。 天吳：神/獸，水伯，八首人面，八足八尾，皆青黃 
6。 青丘之狐：獸，在其北，其狐四足九尾（又見九尾狐） 
7。 豎亥：神，帝命豎亥步，自東極至於西極，五億十選九千八百步，右手把算，左手指青丘北 
8。 黑齒（國）：人，在其北，為人黑，食稻啖蛇，一赤一青，在其旁 
9。 雨師妾（國）：人，在其北，其為人黑，兩手各操一蛇，左耳有青蛇，右耳有赤蛇 
10。玄股（國）：人，在其北，其為人衣魚食，使兩鳥夾之 
11。毛民（國）：人，在其北，為人身生毛 
12。勞民（國）：人，在其北，其為人黑，為人面目手足盡黑 
13。東方句芒：神，鳥身人面，乘兩龍 

海外東出現神明：奢比屍、天吳、豎亥（先是人後為神）、句芒（海外東在地理上似現在的北非至東非，又有一說是指現在的墨西哥） 

1。 伯慮國、離耳國、雕題國、北朐國皆在郁水南（沒有詳細介紹，汗！） 
2。 梟陽（國）：人，在北朐之西，其為人人面長脣，黑身有毛，反踵，見人笑亦笑手操管 
3。 兕：獸，在舜葬東，湘水南，其狀如牛，蒼黑，一角 
4。 兕兕知人名：獸，其為獸如豕而人面，在舜葬西 
5。 犀牛：獸，其狀如牛而黑 
6。 窫窳：獸，居弱水中，在兕兕知人名之西，其狀如龍首，食人 
7。 氐人（國）：人，在建木西，其為人人面而魚身，無足 
8。 巴蛇：蛇，食象，三歲而出其骨，君子服之，無心腹之疾，其為蛇青赤黑。一曰黑蛇青首，在犀牛西 
9。 旄馬：獸，其狀如馬，四節有毛。在巴蛇西北，高山南 
10。匈奴之國、開題之國。列人之國並在西北 

海內南出現神明：孟塗（海內南地理上指今兩廣地帶，古代巴國屬地）

1。 貳負與貳負之臣“危”：神，殺窫窳 
2。 大澤：地形，方百里，群鳥所生及所解 
3。 雁門山：地形，雁出其間，在氐國西 
4。 後稷：神，葬於此，山水環之 
5。 流黃酆氏（國）：人 
6。 東胡（國）：人 
7。 夷人（國）：人 
8。 貊（國）：人，在漢水東北，地近于燕，滅之 
9。 孟鳥：鳥，文赤、黃、青，東鄉 
10。開明：神/獸，守百神之所在之九門,獸身大類虎而九首，皆人面，東向立昆侖上 
11。樹鳥:鳥，六首 

海內西出現神：後稷、開明（海內西地理上大致是現在的四川以西 ）     
    



海內北經卷十二 


1。 三青鳥：鳥，為西王母取食 
2。 戴勝：鳥 
3。 吉量：獸，文馬，縞身朱{髟鼠}，目若黃金，乘之壽千歲 
4。 鬼（國）：人，貳負之屍北，為物人面而一目 
5。 大行伯：人，把戈 
6。 如犬：獸，青，食人從首始 
7。 窮奇：獸，狀如虎，有翼，食人從首始，所食被發，在犬北，又名從足 
8。 大蜂：昆蟲，其狀如螽 
9。 朱蛾：昆蟲，其狀如蛾 
10。蟜：昆蟲，其為人虎文，脛有囗。 
11。闒非：獸，人面而獸身，青色 
12。據比之屍：人，其為人折頸披發，無一手 
13。環狗：獸，其為人獸首人身，又名蝟，狀如狗，黃色 
14。襪：獸，人身黑首從目 
15。戎：人，人首三角 
16。騶吾：獸，林氏國有珍獸，大若虎，五采畢具，尾長於身，乘之日行千里 
17。冰夷：神，人面，乘兩龍 
18。王子夜之屍：屍，兩手、兩股、胸、首、齒，皆斷異處 
19。大蟹：不知道是地名還是物種，在海中 
20。陵魚：魚，人面，手足，魚身，在海中 
21。大戎（國）：人，又名犬封國，狀如犬 
海內北出現神明：西王母、貳負之屍、冰夷、宵明與燭光（次二女為舜夷登比氏生，之靈能照此所方百里） 
（海內北地理上屬於現在東北?　 
雷神：神，雷澤中，龍首而人頭，鼓其腹，在吳西     
    




大荒東經卷十四 


1。 少昊：神，統治大荒東大壑之國。少吳孺帝顓頊於此，棄其琴瑟 
2。 大人（國）：人，有一大人踆其上，張其兩耳（又出現了） 
3。 小人（國）：人，又名靖人 
4。 [左霝右鬼]之屍：神，人面獸身 
5。 中容：人，帝俊所生，中容人食獸、木實，使四鳥：豹、虎、熊、羆 
6。 蔿（國）：人，黍食，使四鳥：虎、豹、熊、羆 
7。 君子（國）：其人衣冠帶劍（又出現了） 
8。 司幽：人，帝俊之子晏龍所生，司幽生思土，不妻；思女，不夫。食黍，食獸，是使四鳥 
9。 白民：人，帝俊之子帝鴻所生，白民銷姓，黍食，使四鳥：豹、虎、熊、羆 
10。青丘之（國）：有狐，九尾（又出現了“青丘之狐”） 
11。黑齒：人，帝俊生黑齒，薑姓，黍食，使四鳥（。。。。。。又出現了， 後均以“。。。”代替此話） 
12。天吳：神，八首人面，虎身十尾（。。。） 
13。禺豸虎：神，黃帝所生，人面鳥身，珥兩黃蛇，踐兩黃蛇 
14。玄股（國）：人，黍食，使四鳥（。。。） 
15。困民（國）：人，勾姓而食 
16。王亥：人，兩手操鳥，方食其頭 
17。搖民：人，帝舜生戲，戲生搖民 
18。奢比屍：神，人面、犬耳、獸身，珥兩青蛇（。。。） 
19。五采之鳥：鳥，相鄉棄沙 
20。[左鳥右宛]：人，來之風曰犬炎，是處東極隅以止日月，使無相間出沒，司其短長 
21。應龍：獸，處南極，殺蚩尤與誇父，不得複上，故下數旱。旱而為應龍之狀，乃得大雨 
22。夔：獸，流波山其上有獸，狀如牛，蒼身而無角，一足，出入水則必風雨，其光如日月，其聲如雷，黃帝得之，以其皮為鼓，橛以雷獸之骨，聲聞五百里，以威天下 

大荒東出現神明：少昊、[左霝右鬼]之屍、天吳、禺豸虎、奢比屍 

1。 術踢：獸，左右有首 
2。 雙雙：獸，三青獸相並 
3。 三身（國）：人，有人三身，帝俊妻娥皇，生此三身之國，姚姓，黍食，使四鳥（。。。） 
4。 季禺（國）：人，顓頊之子，食黍 
5。 羽民（國）：人，其民皆生毛羽（。。。） 
6。 卵（國）：人，其民皆生卵 
7。 盈民（國）：人，於姓，黍食，又有人方食木葉 
8。 不死（國）：人，阿姓，甘木是食（。。。） 
9。 不廷胡餘：神，南海渚中，人面，珥兩青蛇，踐兩赤蛇 
10。因因乎：神，南方曰因乎，誇風曰乎民，處南極以出入風 
11。季厘（國）：人，帝俊生季厘，食獸 
12。[左囗右至]（國）：人，盼姓，食穀，不績不經，服也；不稼不穡，食也 
13。鑿齒（國）：人 
14。蜮民（國）：人，桑姓，食黍，射蜮是食，有人方扞弓射黃蛇 
15。育蛇：蛇，赤蛇 
16。祖狀之屍：人，方齒虎尾 
17。焦僥（國）：人，小人，幾姓，嘉穀是食 
18。顓頊（國）：人，生伯服，食黍，還有鼬姓之國 
19。張宏（國）：人，食魚，使四鳥，在海上捕魚 
20。驩頭（國）：人，人面鳥喙，有翼，食海中魚，杖翼而行，維宜芑苣，穋楊是食 
21。菌人：人，小人 
22。羲和（國）：方日浴于甘淵 
23。三騅：獸，青馬與赤馬 

大荒南出現神明：娥皇（帝俊之妻）、顓頊、帝舜、少昊、鯀、士敬（鯀之妻）、琰融（鯀之子）、帝堯、帝嚳、帝舜葬于嶽山、羲和（帝俊之妻，生十日，印象最深的一句話“常羲浴月，羲和浴日”，上次看到一個資料，分析出常羲與羲和是上古時期非常傑出的天文學家） 

1。 淑士（國）：人，顓頊之子 
2。 女媧之腸：神，有十個，化為神，處栗廣之野；橫道而處 
3。 石夷：人，來風曰韋，處西北隅以司日月之長短 
4。 狂鳥：鳥，五采之鳥，有冠 
5。 西周（國）：人，姬姓，食穀（大汗！不過想想也是，《山海經》是作于禹經，述于周秦的） 
6。 叔均：人，方耕，是代其父（後稷）及稷播百穀，始作耕（後來是餓死的， 是“貴物輕身”的典範） 
7。 先民（國）：人，食穀，使四鳥 
8。 北狄（國）：人，黃帝之孫曰始均，始均生北狄 
9。 太子長琴：人，榣山其上之人，祝融所生，是處榣山，始作樂風 
10。皇鳥、鸞鳥、鳳鳥：鳥，五采鳥三名 
11。無名蟲：蟲，狀如菟，胸以後者裸不見，青如猨狀 
12。鳴鳥：鳥，弇州之國，五采之鳥仰天，爰有百樂歌舞之鳳 
13。弇茲：神，人面鳥身，珥兩青蛇，踐兩赤蛇 
14。噓：神，人面無臂，兩足反屬於頭山 
15。天虞：人，反臂 
16。常羲：神，女子方浴月，帝俊妻，生月十有二，此始浴之（十二月份的最早由來） 
17。青鴍、黃鷔、青鳥、黃鳥：鳥，五色之鳥，人面有發，其所集者其國亡 
18。黃姖之屍：人 
19。比翼鳥：鳥（。。。） 
20。白鳥：鳥，青翼，黃尾，玄喙 
21。天犬：獸，赤犬，其所下者有兵 
22。西王母：神/獸，戴勝，虎齒，有豹尾，穴處，所居之山萬物盡有（。。。） 
23。女祭、女囗：人，處寒荒之國 
24。夏耕之屍：人，無首，操戈盾立，故成湯伐夏桀于章山，克之，斬耕厥前 
25。吳回：人，奇左，是無右臂 
26。夏後開：神，珥兩青蛇，乘兩龍，上三嬪於天，得《九辯》與《九歌》以下 
27。互人（國）：人，炎帝之孫名曰靈恝生百互人，是能上下於天 
28。魚婦：魚，偏枯，顓頊死即復蘇，風道北來，天及大水泉，蛇乃化為魚 
29。鸀鳥：鳥，青鳥，身黃，赤足，六首 

大荒西出現神明：禹、共工、顓頊、女媧之腸、帝俊、後稷、老童、祝融、弇茲、噓、常羲、西王母、夏後開

1。 胡不與（國）：人，烈姓，黍食 
2。 琴蟲：蟲，獸身蛇身 
3。 蜚蛭：蟲，四翼 
4。 大人（國）：人，厘姓，黍食（第三次出現了~汗！） 
5。 大青蛇：蛇，黃頭，食麈 
6。 叔歜（國）：人，顓頊之子，黍食，使四鳥：虎、豹、熊、羆 
7。 獵獵：蟲，黑蟲如熊狀 
8。 北齊（國）：人，薑姓，使虎、豹、熊、羆 
9。 毛民（國）：人，依姓，食黍，使四鳥，禹生均國，均國生役采，役采生修囗台，修囗台殺綽人。帝念之，潛為之國，是此毛民（。。。） 
10。禺強：神，北海之渚中，人面鳥身，珥兩青蛇，踐兩赤蛇，與禺豸虎為兄弟 
11。九鳳：神，九首人面鳥身 
12。強良：神，銜蛇銜操蛇，其狀虎首人身，四蹄長肘 
13。誇父：神，珥兩黃蛇，把兩黃蛇，應龍已殺蚩尤，又殺誇父，乃去南方處之，故南方多雨（再一次有描述夸父追日，被我省略） 
14。無腸（國）：人，是任姓，無繼子，食魚（。。。） 
15。相繇：神，共工之臣，九首蛇身，自環，食於九土。其所歍所尼，即為源澤，不辛乃苦，百獸莫能處，禹湮洪水，殺相繇，其血腥臭，不可生穀；其地多水，不可居也 
16。黃帝女魃：人，衣青衣，後有詳細介紹這段神話，很有名很精彩： 
蚩尤作兵伐黃帝，黃帝乃令應龍攻之冀州之野。 
應龍畜水。蚩尤請風伯雨師，縱大風雨。黃帝乃下天女曰魃，雨止，遂殺蚩尤。 
魃不得複上，所居不雨。叔均言之帝，後置之赤水之北。叔均乃為田祖。 
魃時亡之，所欲逐之者，令曰：“神北行！”先除水道，決通溝瀆 
17。深目民（國）：盼姓，食魚（。。。） 
18。赤水女子獻：人，女子衣青衣 
19。犬戎：神，人面獸身，黃帝生苗龍，苗龍，苗龍生融吾，融吾生弄明，弄明生白犬，白犬有牝牡，是為犬戎，肉食（。。。） 
20。戎宣王屍：獸，赤獸，馬狀無首 
21。一目：人，當面中生，又說是威姓，少昊之子，食黍（。。。） 
22。繼無民（國）：人，任姓，無骨子，食氣、魚 
23。苗民：人，黑水之北，有翼，顓頊生驩頭，驩頭生苗民，苗民厘姓，食肉 
24。儋耳（國）：人，任姓禺號子，食穀 
25。燭龍：神，人面蛇身而赤，直目正乘，其瞑乃晦，其視乃明，不食不寢不息，風雨是謁，是燭龍（“燭陰”的另一種叫法，還是指北極的極晝與極夜） 

大荒北出現神明：帝顓頊與九嬪葬焉、禺強、九鳳、強良、誇父、相繇、魃、犬戎、燭龍、蚩尤、應龍、黃帝、共工 

1。 朝鮮（國）：人，天毒，其人水居，偎人愛之 
2。 韓流：神，帝妻雷祖，生昌意，昌意降處若水，生韓流，擢首、謹耳、人面、豕喙、麟身、渠股、豚止，取淖子曰阿女，生帝顓頊 
3。 柏高：人，上下於肇山，至於天 
4。 蝡蛇：蛇，靈山有赤蛇在木上，木食 
5。 鳥氏：人，處鹽長之國，鳥首 
6。 猩猩：獸，青獸，人面 
7。 窫窳：獸，龍首，是食人 
8。 黑蛇：蛇，青首，食象 
9。 贛巨人：人/獸，人面長臂，黑身有毛，反踵，見人笑亦笑，脣蔽其面，因即逃也 
10。黑人：人/獸，虎首鳥足，兩手持蛇，方啗之 
11。嬴民：獸，鳥足，有封豕 
12。延維：神，人首蛇身，長如轅，左右有首，衣紫衣，冠旃冠，人主得而饗食之，伯天下 
13。[左山右囷]狗：獸，青獸如菟 
14。翠鳥、孔鳥：鳥 
15。翳鳥：鳥，五采之鳥，飛蔽一鄉 
16。相顧之屍：人，反縛盜械、帶戈常倍之佐 
17。玄狐蓬尾：獸 
18。釘靈（國）：人，其民從厀以下有毛，馬蹄善走 
19。鯀：神，黃帝生駱明，駱明生白馬，白馬是為鯀 
20。伯陵：神，炎帝之孫伯陵，伯陵同吳權之妻阿女緣婦，緣婦孕三年，是生鼓、延、殳。始為侯，鼓、延是始為鐘，為樂風（最早的詩） 
21。番禺：神，帝俊生禺號，禺號生淫梁，淫梁生番禺，是始為舟（最早的舟） 
22。吉光：神，番禺生奚仲，奚仲生吉光，吉光是始以木為車（最早的車） 
23。般：神，少皞生般，般是始為弓矢（最早的武器） 
24。晏龍：神，帝俊生晏龍，晏龍是為琴瑟（最早的音樂） 
25。後稷：神，帝俊生後稷，播百穀（最早的農作物） 
26。大比赤陰（不知道是否是這個名字）：神，是始為國（最早的國家建立） 
27。禹：神，就是大禹，是始布土，定九州（最早的治理洪水） 
28。義均：神，三身生義均，義均是始為巧倕，是始作下民百巧（最早的工匠）    
    



不過這只是皮毛而已，詳細的請見山海經(拖走
然後備註某狼是地狼(再拖走

----------


## Toast狼

山海經啊!常聽到國文老師提到有許多怪物  :Cool:  

不知到是否有存在世上...  :Rolling Eyes:  

想知道當初寫這本山海經的人在想什麼?

----------


## 沉默之狼

*To: Toast狼*
山海經是一本地理書 0 . 0
裡面紀載了很多人不曾親眼看到的山河生物，很多人當他是本邪書，甚至是亂謅的，
不過裡記載的部份山河是存在的(有人去考證)，有些生物哲是對現在其他州的生物所做的描述，
用他自己知道的動物東拼西湊的解說就變成奇怪生物了XDD|||
某狼之前有看過書上以前中國人對犀牛的描述，滿有趣的XDD 整個是聽起來不太像....

其實就算有那些生物某狼也不會絕得很奇怪，真的存在不是更好XD(?
就能知道還有好多我們從未發現的生物，
如果單單只有本百科全書把世界上生物都登錄進去，不也無聊，因為怎麼看都沒有更多的可能～

某狼想，寫山海經的人或許就是想要短淺的人們看到新的事物吧～

莫名的打了很多?

----------


## 火爪

有一個出版社叫 聖典(Fantasy)
他裡頭主要是在講西方的魔法和生物
我記得有一本叫 惡魔事典(中,西方都有)
還有一本叫 魔法.幻想百科(中,西方都有)
那一套書很有用
推薦大家去看(就像字典 也許會越看越想睡)

----------

